# music



## countryangel28 (Feb 8, 2008)

I just dicovered this new female country artist. Her name is Ashton Shepherd and her music is amazing! If you are fans of artists like Sugarland and gretchen Wilson, than you will love Ashton's music too. She writes all her own songs and she has an incredible strong voice. check her music out on CMT.com!

Miranda
UMGD


----------

